# Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

*Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Einen schönen guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe es nun doch endlich geschafft, nach jahrelangen Mitlesens mich hier im PCGH-Forum selbst zu registrieren.

In Kürze steht bei mir ein Umzug an, im neuen Zuhause werde ich einer der Glücklichen sein, die in den Genuss des relativ neuen All-IP Anschlusses der Telekom kommen. 
Da ich aber nichts gutes über den von der Telekom zur Miete stehenden Speedport W724V gelesen habe, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer vollwertigen Alternative, was sich bei All-IP gar nicht so einfach gestaltet.

Mein Favorit war von den Leistungs- und Ausstattungsmerkmalen eindeutig das ASUS  RT-AC3200 https://www.asus.com/de/Networking/RTAC3200/, leider musste ich lesen, dass dies aber aufgrund von fehlendem Modem etc. nicht für All-IP Anschlüsse geeignet ist.

Als mögliche Alternative konnte ich noch die Fritzbox 7490 FRITZ!Box 7490 | Ãœbersicht | AVM Deutschland recherchieren, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher ob hier auch alle notwendigen Funktionen (IP-Telefonie, etc.) verwendet werden können.

Falls ihr noch weitere vollwertige Alternativen kennt, würde ich mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.

PS: Da es sich um ein VDSL 100 Anschluss handelt, spielt Geld bei der Routerwahl keine Rolle.

Beste Grüße & noch einen sonnigen Sonntag
Retrofunk


----------



## keinnick (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Die Fritzbox 7490 kannst Du verwenden: FRITZ!Box fÃ¼r Betrieb am IP-basierten Telekom-Anschluss einrichten | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland

Alternativ sind hier auch noch weitere Boxen genannt: Die FRITZ!Box am IP-basierten Anschluss | AVM Deutschland

P. S. Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## drstoecker (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Wenn es etwas günstiger sein sollte und etwas weniger Ausstattung dann reicht auch die 7360 von Fritz. Hab die seit einigen Monaten und die läuft wie ne eins. Der Telekom Müll hat mich noch nie überzeugt.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Ich würde zur 7360 greifen. Die 7490 hat Probleme an 100M Anschlüssen die über einen Alcatel Lucent MSAN (dslam) kommen. Diese hat dort sporadische Abbrüche ohne das Fehler auflaufen oder ähnliches. An einem adtran MSAN tritt der Fehler nicht auf. Aber weiss man es vorher was verbaut Ist ?


----------



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Danke für die raschen Antworten und das herzliche Willkommen 



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ich würde zur 7360 greifen. Die 7490 hat Probleme an 100M Anschlüssen die über einen Alcatel Lucent MSAN (dslam) kommen. Diese hat dort sporadische Abbrüche ohne das Fehler auflaufen oder ähnliches. An einem adtran MSAN tritt der Fehler nicht auf. Aber weiss man es vorher was verbaut Ist ?



Das ist eine gute Frage, die Begriffe höre ich eben zum ersten Mal.

Auf der Homepage der Gemeinde (VDSL wurde 2013 ausgebaut) wird ein pdf bereitgestellt, in dem der Begriff dslam fällt:

"Bei welchen Gegebenheiten werden die maximalen Bandbreiten erreicht?
Bei optimaler Entfernung zum Dslam, abhängig von der Dämpfung, die wiederum
abhängig ist von Leitungslänge und Durchmesser, sowie von der Anzahl möglicher
Lötstellen. Nach Fertigstellung kann der ungefähr zu erreichende Wert jedes Anschlusses
genannt werden. "

Dann wohl besser die 7360 wählen? Muss mich mal schlau machen, welche Unterschiede zur 7490 bestehen.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Sind die zwei Firmen die die Technik herstellen die verbaut wird.
Der Fehler sollte von avm durch ein update gefixt werden, aber wann das update kommt? Weiss keiner. Hatten einen Techniker der dies bei mit den abbrüchen bei der 7490 mal untersucht hat. Es kam raus Das die 7490 dicke backen Macht wenn man einen wiederstandsunterschied von 2ohm hat Zwischen a/b. Nach vorschalten eines Modems war ruhe Mit den abbrüchen was aber ja nicht der Sinn ist wenn man zu einer teuren 7490 greift.
Unterschied ist wlan, die 7490 unterstützt 5ghz und 2,4ghz parallel. Sie hat eine integrierte tk anlage.
Die 7360 hat Nur einen analogen Ausgang Aber man kann hier auch über DECT Geräte anmelden


----------



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Sind die zwei Firmen die die Technik herstellen die verbaut wird.
> Der Fehler sollte von avm durch ein update gefixt werden, aber wann das update kommt? Weiss keiner. Hatten einen Techniker der dies bei mit den abbrüchen bei der 7490 mal untersucht hat. Es kam raus Das die 7490 dicke backen Macht wenn man einen wiederstandsunterschied von 2ohm hat Zwischen a/b. Nach vorschalten eines Modems war ruhe Mit den abbrüchen was aber ja nicht der Sinn ist wenn man zu einer teuren 7490 greift.
> Unterschied ist wlan, die 7490 unterstützt 5ghz und 2,4ghz parallel. Sie hat eine integrierte tk anlage.
> Die 7360 hat Nur einen analogen Ausgang Aber man kann hier auch über DECT Geräte anmelden



Danke, dann wird es wohl die 7360. Übers WLAN werde ich voraussichtlich ohnehin nur mein Smartphone haben, der Rest (PC, TV, TK Media Receiver, Konsole, NAS) wird per Kabel an meinen Switch gehangen.

Gibt es noch geeignete Router von anderen Herstellern?


----------



## Rho (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Statt der 7360 würde ich die Fritz!Box 7362 SL nehmen. Am besten gebraucht, z.B. auf eBay. Das Angebot ist in der Regel riesig und die Dinger gehen für 50-60 € weg. Habe seit ein paar Wochen selbst eine und bin vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*



Rho schrieb:


> Statt der 7360 würde ich die Fritz!Box 7362 SL nehmen. Am besten gebraucht, z.B. auf eBay. Das Angebot ist in der Regel riesig und die Dinger gehen für 50-60 € weg. Habe seit ein paar Wochen selbst eine und bin vollkommen zufrieden.



Darf ich fragen was für eine Leitung du hast?


----------



## Rho (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

VDSL 50

*Edit:* Die 7362 SL ist sozusagen die kleinere Variante der 7490. Gleiches SoC, also gleicher Prozessor und gleiches Modem. Etwas weniger Anschlussmöglichkeiten, weniger RAM und langsameres WLAN. Technisch jedenfalls besser als die 7360. Vor allem der größere NAND-Speicher ist ein Vorteil. Falls man die zusätzlichen Features der 7490 nicht braucht, ist die 7362 SL, meiner Meinung nach, derzeit die beste Box für den Heimbereich. Noch dazu kann man sie, wie bereits erwähnt, wirklich günstig bekommen.

AVM FRITZ!Box 7362 SL - onlinekosten.de Community


----------



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die 7362 SL mit den gleichen Problemen wie die 7490 bei 100k Anschlüssen zu kämpfen hat, kann aber leider den Link nicht mehr finden...


----------



## Rho (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Wäre aber gut möglich, da die gleiche Technik verbaut wurde. Das bedeutet dann allerdings auch, dass die 7360 mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit betroffen ist.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Nein, die 7360 ist nicht betroffen


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*



Rho schrieb:


> Statt der 7360 würde ich die Fritz!Box 7362 SL nehmen. Am besten gebraucht, z.B. auf eBay. Das Angebot ist in der Regel riesig und die Dinger gehen für 50-60 € weg. Habe seit ein paar Wochen selbst eine und bin vollkommen zufrieden.



Die 7360 gibt es nur mit 300MBit/s WLAN, die 7362 auch mit 450MBit/s. Der fehlt zwar der Anschluss *an* einen Analogen Telefonanschluss, aber das spielt bei All-IP sowieso keine Rolle.
Habe meine übrigens neu in OVP für 60eur geschossen


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Wlan fällt beim TE ja nicht ins gewicht, da er bereits geschrieben hat das die hauptsächlichen Geräte per Kabel angebunden sind. Zu dem hat der TE geschaut und wohl gelesen Das di 7362 den gleichen Fehler wohl aufweist An einem dtag 100M Anschluss wie die 7490.


----------



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Nein, die 7360 ist nicht betroffen



mrfloppy, hättest Du evtl. ein Link zu der dslam Problematik? Würde mich da gerne einlesen.

@gorgeous188, macht das bei einer 100k Leitung überhaupt einen Unterschied?  Außer surfen über's Smartphone wird bei mir alles per Kabel abgewickelt.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Nein hab ich nicht. Selber arbeite ich beim Magenta riesen. Vorher habe ich bei einem hier ansässigen kleinen Anbieter gearbeitet Der fritzbox vertreibt und telekom 100M für die Kunden anmietet. Weiss ich von einem ehemaligen Kollegen das diese mit der 7490 massive Probleme haben , diese aber nicht mit der 7360 haben. Ein telekom Techniker hatte das dann mal genauer geprüft und herausgefunden das die 7490 zu empfindlich ist wenn ein minimaler wiederstandsunterschied zwischen a/b ist. Dadurch kommt Es immerwieder zu sporadischen abbrüchen.
Du kannst es probieren Und wenn du den Fehler hast weißt wo er herkommt. Auf Alcatel Lucent dslams ist der Fehler da. Gut möglich das auf adtran dslam s Mit 100M der Fehler nicht besteht. Zumindest habe ich da davon noch nichts gehört


----------



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Alles klar, danke für den Tipp. Werde es mit der 7360 versuchen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Ich wollte lediglich die Unterschiede zwischen der 7360 und 7362 aufzeigen. Letztere wird durch das 1&1 Branding deutlich günstiger angeboten. Die Software zeigt keinen Unterschied, nur kann sie eben nicht am Analogen Telefonanschluss telefonieren wie die 7360, sondern eben nur über IP.


----------



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ich wollte lediglich die Unterschiede zwischen der 7360 und 7362 aufzeigen. Letztere wird durch das 1&1 Branding deutlich günstiger angeboten. Die Software zeigt keinen Unterschied, nur kann sie eben nicht am Analogen Telefonanschluss telefonieren wie die 7360, sondern eben nur über IP.



Danke auch dir für den Tipp, werde die 7362 in Betracht ziehen, falls die 7360 wider Erwarten Probleme verursachen sollte. Kann es leider erst frühestens in 3 Wochen testen, sobald es in die neue Wohnung geht.


----------



## Rho (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Das Branding lässt sich übrigens recht leicht entfernen.


----------



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*



Rho schrieb:


> Das Branding lässt sich übrigens recht leicht entfernen.



Nur aufgeklebt?


----------



## Rho (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Ich meinte, das Software-Branding.


----------



## Retrofunk (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Hat 1&1 eine eigene Firmware drüber geklatscht oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Richtig. Vermutlich wurde die Hardware nur leicht modifiziert und das Analoge Telefonieren eingespart. Und bis auf das UI (United Internet) sieht man auch im Konfigurations-Interface nicht, dass es sich um eine 1&1 Box handelt. Ansonsten ist die Box außen Schwarz statt rot und das 1&1 Logo aufgedruckt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Noch was zum Thema Software der 7362. Wenn du erstmalig eine Internetverbindung einrichtest, fragt der Assistent nach einem 1&1 Startcode und weiter rechts wird das 1&1 Logo eingeblendet. Weiter unten muss man wechseln zur manuellen Einrichtung. Dort gibt es eine Liste mit Internetanbietern: 1&1, GMX, Weitere. Letztere muss man auswählen, dann erscheint weiter unten eine weitere Liste und dort muss man dann seinen Anbieter auswählen.
Ansonsten sind mir keine Unterschiede zu einer 7360 aufgefallen. Und wie oft benutzt man diesen Assistenten? Genau ein einziges Mal am Anfang. Da dürfte das Logo verschmerzbar sein


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Doppelpost, danke Telekom.


----------



## Retrofunk (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Doppelpost, danke Telekom.



Danke nochmal für den Vorschlag, da sie aber die gleiche Hardware wie die 7490 besitzt, werde ich es lieber erst mit der 7360 probieren. 

Welche dload speed kann ich bei 100k in Realität erwarten? Entfernung zum Verteilerkasten kann ich leider noch nicht nennen.


----------



## keinnick (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Wenn wirklich 100k ankommen, kannst Du von 10-12MB/s ausgehen. Ist zumindest bei mir so (allerdings über Kabel).


----------



## Rho (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*



Retrofunk schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für den Vorschlag, da sie aber die gleiche Hardware wie die 7490 besitzt, werde ich es lieber erst mit der 7360 probieren.



Die 7360 baut auf der gleichen Hardware wie die 7490 und die 7362 SL auf. Gleiches SoC, also gleicher Prozessor, gleiches Modem.


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Konnte leider noch nichts konkretes finden. Auf einer Seite hieß es, die 7490 hat das gleiche Modem wie die 7362, woanders hieß es die 7360 und die 7362 verwenden die gleiche Hardware. Gibt es irgendwo eine Quelle, welcher Chip genau dort als Modem verbaut wurde?

Ach noch ein Unterschied: die 7360 hat nur 16 oder 32MB Speicher, die 7362 hat 128MB. Mehr interner Speicher und damit auch mehr Platz für potenzielle neue Funktionen.

Die Telekom nennt bei VDSL 100 einen Bandbreitenkorridor zwischen 54M und 100M, ansonsten kriegst du den Tarif gar nicht erst.


----------



## Rho (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Quelle, welcher Chip genau dort als Modem verbaut wurde?


Bestes Modem/Router für DSL 6000 RAM (Annex B) - onlinekosten.de Community



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ach noch ein Unterschied: die 7360 hat nur 16 oder 32MB Speicher, die 7362 hat 128MB. Mehr interner Speicher und damit auch mehr Platz für potenzielle neue Funktionen.


Hatte ich auch schon mal angesprochen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Dementsprechend sind also alle drei Boxen gleich und haben potenziell alle das gleiche Problem. Du hattest Alcatel Lucent erwähnt, wie sieht es bei Infineon aus?
Und gibt es dafür einen "Schnelltest", oder muss man tatsächlich erst buchen, dann testen, und ggfs. widerrufen?


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Was denn wiederrufen? Den vertrag? Wird wohl kaum klappen, nur weil die fritze dicke backen macht? Speedport, vdsl Modem laufen ja. Da ist avm in der Pflicht


----------



## Retrofunk (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Hat wer eigentlich Erfahrung mit dem Speedport W724V mit VDSL 100? Habe mehrfach gelesen, dass hier die Datendurchsätze wesentlich schlechter als bei AVM, Asus etc. sind.


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Was denn wiederrufen? Den vertrag? Wird wohl kaum klappen



Sie haben das Recht, binnen 14 Tagen ohne Angaben von Gründen diesen Vertrag zu widerrufen. Die Widerrufsfrist beträgt 14 Tage ab dem Tag des Vertragsabschlusses.
Haben Sie verlangt, dass die Dienstleistungen (_Nutzung des Zugangs_) während der Widerrufsfrist beginnen soll(_en, Grammatikfehler im Widerrufsrecht_), so haben Sie uns einen angemessenen Betrag zu zahlen, der dem Anteil der bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem Sie uns von der Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts hisichtlich dieses Vertrages unterrichten, bereits erbrachten Dienstleistungen im Vergleich zum Gesamtumfang der im Vertrag vorgesehenen Dienstleistungen entspricht.


----------



## machine4 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Der w724v packt sogar FTTH mit 200/100 MBit/s ohne Probleme. Der w723v könnte aber bei 100mbit VDSL Probleme machen.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Wo werden Die Anschlüsse innerhalb 2 Wochen nach Vertragsabschluss/unterschrift geschaltet, so das man dementsprechend die boxen testen könnte?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Vertrag beginnt erst ab Bereitstellung der Leistung.


----------



## mrfloppy (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Und was hat man davon wenn avm es nicht gebacken bekommt an vectoring anschlüssen? Weil die Treiber zur verbauten Technik nicht fluppen zb? Dann kündigen , welche alternative Dann wenn Kabel nicht angeboten wird? Sorry , aber solch Vorschläge sind völlig ab Vom weg. Wenn es Themen des Herstellers sind Kann kein Provider was dafür und am Schluss lebt Der Kunde damit oder er entscheidet sich für Hardware die funktioniert. 
Man könnte den Vertrag wiederrufen und woanders 100M buchen Und am Schluss landet Man wieder auf der selben technik(wenn kein Kabel vorhanden Oder nicht erwünscht) .
Alternativ wieder aus dem hvt schalten lassen Und mit 2-6M leben. Keine prickelnden alternativen, dann lieber wenn es unbedingt ne 7490 sein Sollte ein vdsl modem davor kloppen


----------



## Guckler (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Alternativen zum Speedport W724V für Telekom All-IP Anschluss*

Ich habe die Fritzbox 7362SL von Ebay (50€) die konnte aus der alten ADSL2+ Leitung noch was mehr rausholen jetzt hängt sie am VDSL 50 (Magenta M) mit IP-Telefonie, es funktioniert alles Problemlos


----------

